# VFD on a Schauer lathe



## Rick Berk (Apr 17, 2013)

I have household single phase and make my 3 phase with a Phase Converter and now have a new toy, It is a Schauer collet lathe for polishing parts, Question is can I buy a VFD to run the motor which is 1.5 HP and 440 VAC only or will I need to have the field windings rewound to run on standard 120VAC three phase.?


----------



## British Steel (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Rick,p

Take a look in the motor's connection box, are there 6 wires from the windings? If so, and if three are currently linked togethers, you can convert to 240v three phase by juggling the links from star (Wye) to delta... There may even be a.diagram in the connection cover to show how?

'Standard 120v 3-phase' is no standard I've ever heard of...is it actually 240v? I've seen 120 to 240 VFDs, but never 120 to 440...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know about rewiring the motor, but you can run a 220 outlet to the machine and use a 220 to 440 vfd. So vfd power is very possible. pics are cool. Are there numbered tags on the wires? On my 220 1hp we wired 3 sets of 2 wires together. That should eliminate the two speed. The 3 legs coming from the vfd tied one each to these pairs. We left the wye set of 3 wires tied together. I would think your motor would be real similar. I know someone here can help better than myself, great bunch around here.


----------



## furpo (Apr 19, 2013)

I've never seen a 220 to 440 vfd!  They would be a hot item if you can find them.
Will need to rewire motor or have it rewind for 220V.
It is possible to use a step up transformer 220V to 440V in front of the VFD then use a 440V VFD


----------



## Ray C (Apr 19, 2013)

Most 5HP VFDs support 480 and 600 since most industrial motors in that size range are 480 or 600 volt.  You will also find that most VFDs that large do not support 220.  -Maybe some do... I don't know.

There's nothing to prevent you from using a 5HP VFD on a lower power motor provided you set the motor parameters properly and if it supports the low 220 volt output.  Most motors 3 HP and under run on 220 or 480...

Ray



furpo said:


> I've never seen a 220 to 440 vfd! They would be a hot item if you can find them.
> Will need to rewire motor or have it rewind for 220V.
> It is possible to use a step up transformer 220V to 440V in front of the VFD then use a 440V VFD


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is a pic of my plate if that helps- it is a 1/2 HP Baldor


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 19, 2013)

"Low Voltage" is 240V, and "High Voltage" is 460V or whatever.

I have a Teco VFD on 220V single phase at home.


Bernie


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 19, 2013)

Check out dealers electric.com. I got a vfd/motor combo for what the other guys were charging for my model of teco. I now have a spare motor for another project. It might be cheaper to get one of those combo's and replace the motor. The only downside for me was shipping on a heavy motor. I'm pretty sure I saw single phase 220 in three phase 440 out. I looked long and hard before making the purchase and don't know where to point you for such a vfd. I could be mistaken on that vfd.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 19, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Here is a pic of my plate if that helps- it is a 1/2 HP Baldor
> 
> 
> Bernie


I think you might look deeper into the possibility that you can wire for 220v like Bernie's plate shows. That would be the easiest/cheapest. Why do you say 400v only?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 19, 2013)

Damnit- someone posted a great breakdown of how to test the leads of the motor with a multitester to figure them out.  It is on one of these forums and I can't find it anywhere.   I have to find it!  Ack!


Bernie


----------

